# passport



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

if you live in cyprus and your passport runs out how do you get a new english one so you can go back if needed. we move out in 7 years id like to move befor but pensions wont let me go ( works) anyone no about passports . thankyou


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi,
You will probably apply for one through the British High Commission in Nicosia, if not, they will be able to guide you through the process. My husband is Canadian and we are still in the UK, he renews his through the Canadian High Commission. He never uses it though, as he has a Cypriot National id card he uses for travelling with. Good luck with the retirement plans. 
Alison


----------



## rivonia (Jun 26, 2008)

British passports can be renewed at the British High Commission in Nicosia tel. 22 861 233 or email [email protected].


----------

